# How do I setup a Precision Matthews PM-45M CNC?



## Fairways_and_Greens (Apr 12, 2019)

I bought a PM-45M CNC several years ago and just have too many other hobbies. I honestly only need to get it running so I can demonstrate that it works so I can sell it. I started down the path of Mach3 but it only works with a parallel port? The controller on the mill is USB. Is there something simple I can run on my laptop to jog it around and demonstrate that it works?

I think the controller is a PLCX6045M.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 12, 2019)

Mach3 supports USB, so you need to find a USB driver for Mach3 that supports that card.


----------



## Boswell (Apr 14, 2019)

You might want to start by reading the thread linked below.  I started this when I was struggling to get my PM45M-CNC setup. Many smart people have added to it over the years including how to convert away from the Motion controller that came with it to a smoothstepper. As Jim mentions it Mach3 can work well over USB. I used Mach3 and USB to connect to PM45M-CNC until I moved to the Ethernet SmoothStepper.. BTW, the motion board that came with my PM45M-CNC was a JNC-40M.  I have PDF of the manual but it looks like I did not keep the Mach3 driver file.

PM-45M-CNC Setup and Configuration with Mach3


----------

